# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام تنويهات : تحذير لكل العاملين في مجال الصيانة

## gsm4maroc

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على خير خلق الله  اخواني رواد منتدانا الكبير   قال تعالى (  من أجل ذلك كتبنا  على بني إسرائيل أنه من قتل نفسا بغير نفس أو فساد في  الأرض فكأنما قتل  الناس جميعا ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعا ولقد  جاءتهم رسلنا  بالبينات ثم إن كثيرا منهم بعد ذلك في الأرض لمسرفون) 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (مَن  قَتل مُعَاهدًا لَم يَرح رائحة الجنة، وإنَّ رِيحها تُوجد مِن مسيرة أربعين  عامًا)، أخرجه البخاري  كما تعلمون فقد  شهدت المملكة المغربية حرسها الله حَدَثًا مُفجعًا هَزَّ البلاد ورَوّع   العباد وذلك إثر تفجيرٍ غَادِرٍ في مقهى أركانة بمدينة مراكش يوم الخميس 28  أبريل 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   وقد تسبب هذا العمل الآثم في قتل 17 وجرح اكثر من  20  من الأنفس الآمنة سواء من  المسلمين أو غيرهم، زيادة على تخريب للممتلكات  ونشر للفوضى وترويع للعباد. 
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ولا يتوانى أحد في إدانة مثل هذه الأعمال العدوانية  وتجريم فاعليها لِما  أحدثته مِن إزهاق لأرواح معصومة وإراقة للدماء وزعزعة  للأمن ونشر للرعب  والله المستعان، كما لا يَشُك عاقل في حُرمة وشناعة هذا  العمل القبيح الذي  لا يُقِرُّه عَقل ولا دِين.
  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] وكما تعلمون تم اعتقال مرتكب هذا العمل الارهابي الشنيع    وبطبيعة الحال سيكون له معاونين تم اعتقال مجموعة من  الاشخاص من بينهم زميل  لنا في المهنة يروج في الشارع وفي الصحافة انه هو  الذي ساعد وعدل له  الهاتف ليتحكم في التفجير عن بعد ربما يكون عن قصد  اوغير قصد. في حين كل من  يعرفه يبرأه من هذه التهمة لحسن اخلاقه وابتعاده  عن الشبهات. نتمنى ان  يكون بريئا ويعجل الله باطلاق سراحه.   اردت ان اكتب هذا الموضوع لاحذر كل العاملين في المجال من اصحاب الفكر الضال وذلك بمساعدتهم من غير علم منك. قد يقولون لك نريد ان نستعملها لكذا وكذا او حتى اكوي لي سلك او تغيير الهزاز بأسلاك  او شيء من هذا القبيل.  اذا لاحظت اوشككت فعليك ابلاغ السلطات كي لا تكون مشاركا في جريمة لم تكن لك في الحسبان 
وقانا الله واياكم شر الفتن ماظهر منها وما بطن*

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك اخي على الطرح المنظم للموضوع
حفظ الله المغرب الحبيب والامة العربية والاسلامية جمعاء
من الطماعين والفاسقين الطغاة
(وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل)

----------


## gsmsahara

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## GSM-AYA

حفظ الله المغرب الحبيب والامة العربية والاسلامية جمعاء
من الطماعين والفاسقين الطغاة

----------


## salinas

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## hassan riach

مشكور على  تحدير

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شكرا لك اخى الكريم

----------


## Google

*شكرا لك اخى الكريم      	*

----------


## hamidr9

مشكور على تحدير

----------


## أكرم العزاني

الله المستعان

----------


## yassin1985

حفظ الله المغرب ابناء المغرب من كل سوء

----------


## ahamid

*حفظ الله بلادنا و جميع بلاد المسلمين من كيد الكائدين*

----------


## زائر

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## احمد مشعل

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## khaled_moon

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وشكرااا على التحذير .

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم  
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## jazouli89

انت لطيف وظريف بارك الله فيك

----------


## السواف5

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سبــــــحان الله وبحمـــده 
سبــــــحان الله العظــــيم
الف الف الف شكر ع التحذير
تقبل مـــــروري اخـــــوك الســـواف

----------

